# Dubbin and Mink Oil



## wellsuited (Apr 13, 2005)

What is better? Or are both any good at all for my shoes. Do I need to use it in addition to cream or in place of? : ) 
thanks


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

If the shoes are to be used as dress shoes - shined - I would hesitate to use either one. Dubbin is similar to grease. It will kill any shine - use it on boots or shoes such as Timberlands. There are as many forms of mink oil as there are makers - and it does not really come from a mink. Some of those have the same consistency and outcome as the dubbin.

I can recommend Lexoil conditioner, Allen Edmonds conditioner, and Coach cleaner and Coach conditioner. Do not use the Lexoil NF product on the dress shoes. It is also a shine killer.

The greasier, heavier products will end up on top of the surface to some extent - rather than being fully absorbed. When you try to polish, that greasy surface covering will not shine and may actuallly become tacky.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Is the fact that it kills shine the only problem? Because I actually like my shoes to have as little shine as possible. I have a slew of heavy duty leather conditioners that I used to use on my K-leather footie boots. Maybe I'll try them on my brown brogues.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

mink oil is my choice on my walking shoes and moccasins. it waterproofs and keeps the leather soft and supple. dress shoes just polish.

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I used to use dubbin on the soles of my shoes, which helped keep the leather soft and gave a bit of waterproofing. Note that dubbin, or any grease, used on the soles of shoes will leave big black marks on carpets (but not on office carpets!). These days I usually get 'topy' or rubber layers on the leather soles, so the dubbin is redundant.

I would never, ever use it on the uppers. In WW2, British soldiers were told to use dubbin on their field boots, but normal polish on parade boots. The two substances don't mix and compromise each other's strengths.

DD


----------

